# The Haunted Studio....



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=138215116212482

The Haunted Studio
Public Event 

Time October 30 · 5:30pm - 9:30pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location Studio-310
9743 Traville Gateway Dr
Rockville, MD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By Liz Corah 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haunted Studio at Studio-310
Scares, Screams, Thrills and Chills!
$10 entrance fee
$5 if old pair of running/exercise shoes are donated. 

...This is a shoe drive for Nike Re-use a shoe foundation










*****Reposting from something I found on Facebook that a friend posted****


----------

